# NEW ARRIVALS - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (25/4/18)

*NEW STOCK AND RESTOCKS JUST IN!!!*

RECURVE RDA BY WOTOFO AND MIKE VAPES
MIRAGE DNA 75C BY LOST VAPE
LYRA MOD 200W BY LOST VAPE
IJOY AVENGER VOICE ACTIVATED 270 KIT (WITH BATTERIES)
BERSERKER MTL RDA
VOOPOO DRAG RESIN BLACK
VAPORESSO NRG TANKS 24,5MM AND 22MM
SURRIC GOLD SKULL AND ASH SKULL RESTOCK
COTTON BACON NEON ELIQUID
IJUST 3 KIT
AQUA REBOOT RTA BY FOOTON
VAPORESSO SWAG KITS
SMOK X PRIV PINK (FOR THE LADIES)
SMOK X PRIV RED AND BLACK
SMOK PRINCE STARTER KITS
FREEMAX FIRELUKE SUBOHM TANKS
ASPIRE BREEZE KITS
SUIRION AIR KITS
NOISY CRICKET D25

*COILS FOR:*
BIG BABY BEAST AND BIG BABY BEAST
VAPORESSO GT COILS AND CCELL COILS
VALYRIAN COILS
SUIRION PODS
BREEZE COILS
ELEAF ECL COILS
SMOK X BABY COILS
UWELL CROWN 3 COILS
IJUST 3 MESH COILS

AND MORE ....

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

